# Experimentos básicos de electrónica analógica y digital



## Andres Cuenca (Ago 4, 2006)

Este documento a sido desarrollado por la empresa Parallax.

http://www.parallax.com/

*Prefacio:*
Las computadoras personales trajeron una nueva era en la sofisticación electrónica. Con ellas tenemos una gran capacidad de potencia de cómputo, justo sobre nuestro escritorio. Las computadoras trabajan bien cuando se conectan entre ellas y los datos digitales pueden ser transferidos eficientemente de máquina a máquina.
Sin embargo, cuando desea conectar una computadora digital a algún dispositivo del “mundo real” (como un indicador de velocidad del viento o de nivel de combustible), necesita realizar un circuito de interfase entre el dispositivo analógico y la computadora digital. En muchos casos, esto involucra una conversión de tensión analógica a una representación digital de dicho valor. 

Este juego de experimentos de Stamps in Class (Stamps en Clase) explorarán muchos de los principios básicos de la adaptación de dispositivos analógicos a microcontroladores digitales. Muchas veces esto involucra el uso de comandos propios del BASIC Stamp fáciles de usar, y otras veces es necesario el uso de un “conversor analógico digital”. ¿Por qué deberíamos estar interesados en la conversión analógica a digital? Diferentes aspectos de nuestras vidas dependen de este proceso de conversión. Algunos no son muy críticos para nuestra supervivencia como los reproductores de CDs y sistemas telefónicos. Otros, sin embargo, pueden ser críticos. Los sensores y el equipo médico a menudo requieren conversión analógica a digital, así como también digital a
analógica.

*Contenido:*
Tensión Analógica y Estados Binarios
El Potenciómetro – Una Fuente de Tensión Variable 
El Amplificador Operacional LM358
Introducción al Proceso de Bits
Contando en Binario
Transmisión Serie y Paralelo 
Programación para Enviar Datos en Serie
Construya su Propio Voltímetro Digital
El Circuito Integrado ADC0831. 
Un Conversor Analógico Digital de 8-bits
Repaso de Conversión Binaria a Decimal
Cálculo de Tensión 
Resolución 
Conversión Digital a Analógica Básica 
Construcción de una Red Resistiva en Escalera
Direccionamiento
El Seguidor de Tensión
Señales que Varían en el Tiempo
Una Onda Triangular
La Onda Cuadrada
La Sinusoide y la Modulación de Ancho de Pulso (PWM)
Programa de Notas Musicales
Capturando Datos sobre Frecuencia
Digital a Analógico Fácil con PWM

Descargar


----------

